# MSD 6-BTM CD vs. Modified ECU



## Master_Sentra (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, A friend of mine is planning to install a turbo into a GA15 motor using the stock ECU, and since the GA15 ECU doesn't support turbos, he wanted to know if the MSD 6-BTM CD could be used to adjust the amount of timing retard depending on the turbo boost pressure instead of programming or buying a new ECU.

Thx in advance for your help


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I believe the ignition will help with the timing retard, however it won't do anything for your air/fuel mixture among other things. I'm sure more ppl will chime in.


----------



## diegodoy (Dec 2, 2004)

MSD 6BTM, PN 6462

The 6 BTM is ideal for engines with a turbo or supercharger. Not only will the engine benefit from MSD’s full power CD sparks, but there is also an adjustable boost/timing retard circuit to prevent detonation. 
When your supercharger (turbo or blower) forces the air/fuel ratio into the engine, the cylinder pressure inside the combustion chamber increases. The result is a great amount of power but this can also lead to detonation which can result in severe engine damage. The 6 BTM lets you dial away detonation by retarding the timing in relation to the boost pressure. By electronically controlling the ignition timing your engine can run on the threshold of detonation to obtain maximum power and efficiency. 
The BTM features a dash mounted control knob that lets you adjust the amount of timing retard. It can be adjusted from 0° per pound of boost to 3° per pound. The boost pressure is monitored by a sensor built into the MSD. 
The 6 BTM also shares the Soft Touch Rev Control of the 6AL Ignition for overrev protection. The BTM is supplied with rubber shock mounts and rpm modules for 3,000, 6,000, 7,000 and 8,000 rpm. 

MSD 6 BTM Ignition Control 
w/Boost Timing Master, 4, 6 (even-fire only) 
and 8-Cylinder 
PN 6462

NOTE: Not compatible with distributorless systems.

NOTE: With an MSD 6 Ignition, some factory and aftermarket tachometers and fuel injection systems may require an MSD Tach/EFI Adapter.


OPERATING SPECIFICATIONS 
Operating Voltage: +10-18 VDC Negative Ground 
Current Requirements: 5 Amps-5,000 RPM
10 Amps-10,000 RPM 
RPM Range: 15,000 RPM with 14.4 Volts 
Spark Duration: 20° Crankshaft Rotation 
Energy Output Max: 105-115 mJ Per Spark 
Weight and Size: 3 lbs, 8"Lx4"Wx2.25"H 
Voltage Output Max: Primary: 460-480 Volts
Secondary: 45,000 Volts (Blaster Coil) 

Source: http://www.msdignition.com/ignition_7.htm


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Nah, it`s more expensive that getting a JWT ecu


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I`m I right? besides, it doesn`t control, your fuel-air mix


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

It only cost me 300 bucks but as you said, doesn't do anything for air/fuel


----------

